# cute baby shoes



## Cyber Granny

Tassiejan; don't show your DIL, it will put ideas in her head, sorry no pattern only pictue.


----------



## Nana Mc

So Cute!


----------



## annagemma

How Gorgeous !!!!!!


----------



## babsbarb

to any looking for patterns for baby shoes, go to Ravelry they show more than 400 patterns that are FREE! about 50% knit/crochet. Lots of cute ones!!


----------



## mistymorning2

These are Beautiful!!!


----------



## tassiejan

Thank you maryann1701. They are just so cute. And I agree about not showing her  I will just see how I go and surprise her. Never made anything like these before But there is always a first time even when you are almost 70 eh!. Thanks again to all who have helped.


----------



## Crafting101

Very cute... I could stay busy with these...


----------

